# Nautilus yachts.....feedback



## cerickson (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

We have chartered bare boats from the Moorings in Bahamas and BVI. We are now considering St. Martin and looking at nautilusyachting.com and looking for any feedback negative or positive on Charter companies in St Martin, Nautilus Or any recommendations


----------

